# Stainless Bowl Silver Cell Anode Filter



## Lightspeed (May 31, 2022)

Qestion pertains to Anode basket filter material.

I have been down the Dacron road, that was my first type of filter, ended up ditching it due to leakage and availability here in Australia.
I have found it necesssary when running shot that the anode basket must be lifted and electolyte stirred because the current drops after around 8 hrs. In my research on the silver cells circulation is used as the silver at the cathode can become depleted with bad results, so around every 8hrs or so, but also to check proximity of silver crystal from the cathode to the anode, while doing this i must lift the basket, now even if i place the anode basket immediately into a holding container while i check and stir the cell, the fines drain into the second layer and through it, so when the basket is replaced you contaminate your crystal and electrolyte because the fines have now run/contaminated your second filter layer.

After the lack of economically feasible source and the time it takes for import etc encouraged by @silver1 i started to run Muslin(Calico here in Australia) so no real issues, cheap and effective.
Only i have run into the same issues again. I have researched the forum and seen that alot of the refiners are recommending Walmart Muslin as it had a tighter weave and was possibly a higher weight gsm than other sources, so thats wonderful only Walmart does not exist here and i doubt if it did it would be the same product anyway.

To the point, i have been looking at possible alternatives, it seems a fine line between permeability, economics, material type, chemical resistance and the possibility of leakage. I do not think there is a work around, anode filter material is not like filter papers keeping the crap on one side and crystal clear filtrate on the other so this topic may just be an empty with no resolution for our/my baby cells.

So my question is has anyone tried UHMWPE as anode filter material ?

I made an order anyway just to try it out, i can get this material in 250gsm at 1.5sqm for the same price of a few tiny vacuum bags lol, it lloks like a nice weave and tight not too tight i hope looks as good as Dacron if not better with great chemical resistance, i guess if it doesn't work i will find another use.


----------



## Flying Farmer (Jul 30, 2022)

Might I suggest another method of moving/stirring electrolyte? Perhaps the aquarium bubbler has a use here like in the stock pot? Also, could we devise a system that allows the current to pass in a horizontal fashion while having a catch pan vertically underneath the anode filter?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 30, 2022)

Bubblers may have adverse affects like dislodging the deposits.
In industrial electrolytically cells the “electrodes” are vertical and the current move horizontally.
The slimes are best kept out of the electrolyte to avoid contamination.
Some industrial cell may have anode filters that stretch to the bottom. 
I don’t know for sure.


----------



## Shark (Jul 30, 2022)

Where is palladium and his electro current self stirring cell?


----------



## Shark (Jul 30, 2022)

Correction that should be 

Magnetohydrodynamic cell (MHD)


----------



## Palladium (Jul 30, 2022)

That was a fun experiment. I have a therory on that i want to test out. I might one day built a cell with those ideas. It would be another fun experiment. The best one i did was the rotating cathode disk. It stired the solution and keep it fresh at the cathode while being self cleaning and preventing shorts. I actually built a larger version for a client that liked the idea.


----------



## Shark (Jul 31, 2022)

I like that one also. I always thought it would work very well. Hope to see more on it before to long.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 31, 2022)




----------

